# I don't understand Microcenter at all.



## Clubber_Lang (May 12, 2012)

Why don't they ship 90% of their stuff?  I was checking out prices on MB , Cpu's and so forth....and almost every single thing I want to buy...is "In store pick-up only"......

Their prices are awesome.....but isn't that shooting themselves in the foot a little by "NOT" shipping? 

Guess I'll stick with Newegg.


----------



## Kantastic (May 12, 2012)

Their prices are awesome because they practice a "loss-leader" sales policy. They sell certain items at great prices for either a loss or no profit to get customers into their stores. Once inside, the sales associates will try and compensate for the losses by selling you other items.


----------



## Clubber_Lang (May 12, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> Their prices are awesome because they practice a "loss-leader" sales policy. They sell certain items at great prices for either a loss or no profit to get customers into their stores. Once inside, the sales associates will try and compensate for the losses by selling you other items.




Damn it!  I was hoping someone was going to come in here and tell me I was crazy and they DO ship everything.....that sucks! 

I just find it ironic , that a huge online computer/electronics store ( which has stores all over the nation...EXCEPT HERE!! ).........doesn't sell their stuff online. Sucks for guys like myself.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 12, 2012)

I never had those issues with the ones here in TX




Kantastic said:


> Their prices are awesome because they practice a "loss-leader" sales policy. They sell certain items at great prices for either a loss or no profit to get customers into their stores. Once inside, the sales associates will try and compensate for the losses by selling you other items.


----------



## Kantastic (May 12, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> I never had those issues with the ones here in TX



It's not so much a problem as it is a business practice. It all boils down to the employees and how willing they are to push sales. I went to MC once to buy an i7 920 for my first build. The guy asked me if I needed a GPU, a motherboard, fans, coolers, and even a tube of TIM. He wasn't aggressive and very polite, even when I blatantly told him I bought everything else from Newegg and only needed the processor.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 12, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> It's not so much a problem as it is a business practice. It all boils down to the employees and how willing they are to push sales. I went to MC once to buy an i7 920 for my first build. The guy asked me if I needed a GPU, a motherboard, fans, coolers, and even a tube of TIM. He wasn't aggressive and very polite, even when I blatantly told him I bought everything else from Newegg and only needed the processor.



well just like best buy some of them are on a commission.


----------



## remixedcat (May 12, 2012)

I bought one of my monitors from there and we never had them push anything extra on us... 

me and my sis went in with kitty ears and everyone there liked it even the manager thought it was cute and two employees wanted pics of us and we got em taken... LOL... everyone was awesome when we went! ^_^


----------



## Clubber_Lang (May 12, 2012)

You guys know what would be a really good racket?  If you lived close.....you could buy stuff from there and turn around and sell it online after you marked it up....and still beat Newegg on their prices. Not saying someone "should" do that.....but I don't know why someone "wouldn't do that.


----------



## Kantastic (May 12, 2012)

Clubber_Lang said:


> You guys know what would be a really good racket?  If you lived close.....you could buy stuff from there and turn around and sell it online after you marked it up....and still beat Newegg on their prices. Not saying someone "should" do that.....but I don't know why someone "wouldn't do that.



People already do that lol.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 12, 2012)

Plenty of people do that, though I don't know how reliable it is. In theory I think you're only supposed to be able to buy one proc at a time but idk if they ever enforce that.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 12, 2012)

The only problem I see with the "Loss-Leader" practice is you can buy the entire system cheaper except the OS and the GFX but they will price match Newegg or TigerDirect on those...

I think they are able to give better prices through mass purchasing of fewer models...They only carry the bottom, middle and top of everything but nothing in between specially processors...


----------



## Kantastic (May 12, 2012)

jmcslob said:


> The only problem I see with the "Loss-Leader" practice is you can buy the entire system cheaper except the OS and the GFX but they will price match Newegg or TigerDirect on those...
> 
> I think they are able to give better prices through mass purchasing of fewer models...They only carry the bottom, middle and top of everything but nothing in between specially processors...



Price-matching is great and all, but with a near 9% sales tax in NYC, I'd be paying $90 more for a $1000 system. I wouldn't be saving much on the CPU/MB after that.


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2012)

NCIX does price matching. All you need to do is link to the item at MicroCenter and they'll honor the price.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 12, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> Price-matching is great and all, but with a near 9% sales tax in NYC, I'd be paying $90 more for a $1000 system. I wouldn't be saving much on the CPU/MB after that.



Similar here 6.75% but the have it now factor is so worth it...
But since they are so much cheaper than the Egg on Memory, Mobos, CPU's,Cases, Coolers, air and H2O, Monitors, HDD's, SSD's and Keyboards and mice it's still so worth it.


erocker said:


> NCIX does price matching. All you need to do is link to the item at MicroCenter and they'll honor the price.



I had no idea! Thank you!


----------



## Kantastic (May 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> NCIX does price matching. All you need to do is link to the item at MicroCenter and they'll honor the price.



More often than not they won't PM MicroCenter because of their items being B&M only.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 12, 2012)

It's simple, really. They want to get you in the store where you are likely to buy something else even if it's just a cable or a candy bar.


----------



## Clubber_Lang (May 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> NCIX does price matching. All you need to do is link to the item at MicroCenter and they'll honor the price.




Erocker.....are you saying that if I was to buy a 2500K ( or something else ) they would match Microcenter's price on it?  Microcenter has the 2500K listed at $169.99 right now >> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0354589  and NCIX has it listed as $239.99 >> http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=57962&vpn=BX80623I52500K&manufacture=Intel


I have never been to the NCIX site until now. Seems to be a pretty big online store. 

BTW.....unless I missed it , I couldn't find anything there about price matching. Anyone know where that may be listed?


----------



## 95Viper (May 12, 2012)

Does NCIX.com match competitors’ pricing? < Canadian Site

Edit:

Does NCIX match competitors' pricing? < USA Site

.


----------



## Kantastic (May 12, 2012)

Clubber_Lang said:


> Erocker.....are you saying that if I was to buy a 2500K ( or something else ) they would match Microcenter's price on it?  Microcenter has the 2500K listed at $169.99 right now >> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0354589  and NCIX has it listed as $239.99 >> http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=57962&vpn=BX80623I52500K&manufacture=Intel
> 
> 
> I have never been to the NCIX site until now. Seems to be a pretty big online store.
> ...



I've tried, doesn't work. They'll use the B&M/tax excuse and charge you more. The cheapest I ever got them to go was $199.90.


----------



## Clubber_Lang (May 12, 2012)

So I'm wondering about this then. This board says it ships 1 - 3 days and has it even listed on the site  http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0387554  and that's if you buy a combo deal with a i5 3570.  

So they won't ship a cpu by itself , but will on certain package deals I guess?  I guess I'll just have to keep my eyes peeled for a good combo deal. I would almost get the one above , but I want the 2500K for right now. I plan on trying to learn to OC and so forth.....seems the SB chips are a little more forgiving as of right now.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 12, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> It's not so much a problem as it is a business practice. It all boils down to the employees and how willing they are to push sales. I went to MC once to buy an i7 920 for my first build. The guy asked me if I needed a GPU, a motherboard, fans, coolers, and even a tube of TIM. He wasn't aggressive and very polite, even when I blatantly told him I bought everything else from Newegg and only needed the processor.



I've also had good experiences with MC salespeople.

But that place is a black hole for my wallet. BAD HANDS BAD. STOP GRABBING THAT HARDWARE AND PUTTING IT INTO THE CART.


----------



## Kantastic (May 12, 2012)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I've also had good experiences with MC salespeople.
> 
> But that place is a black hole for my wallet. BAD HANDS BAD. STOP GRABBING THAT HARDWARE AND PUTTING IT INTO THE CART.



I know how you feel, fortunately I don't have a MicroCenter near me, or I'd be there as much as I can in McDonalds, and that's OFTEN.


----------



## qubit (May 12, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> Their prices are awesome because they practice a "loss-leader" sales policy. They sell certain items at great prices for either a loss or no profit to get customers into their stores. Once inside, the sales associates will try and compensate for the losses by selling you other items.



I'm _very_ good at resisting sales assistants. 

I'd buy all their loss leading gear and save a bundle.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 12, 2012)

qubit said:


> I'd buy all their loss leading gear and save a bundle.



agreed


----------



## chevy350 (May 13, 2012)

Micro Center's price matching is up to them as to whether they will honor it though. The manager at my local store stated that they will pm but only to a certain point and if it cuts into their profit they simply don't have to match. Never had any sales associates try to force sales but they do have a suggestion for everything, but being all on commission I would be the same way lol.


----------



## qubit (May 13, 2012)

chevy350 said:


> Micro Center's price matching is up to them as to whether they will honor it though. The manager at my local store stated that they will pm but only to a certain point and if it cuts into their profit they simply don't have to match. Never had any sales associates try to force sales but they do have a suggestion for everything, but being all on commission I would be the same way lol.



Damn, I'd love to price match them into a loss on the deal.


----------



## chevy350 (May 13, 2012)

qubit said:


> Damn, I'd love to price match them into a loss on the deal.



That's just it....if they stand to lose too much on the item they don't have to match. That's why they don't advertise that they price match lol


----------



## Sinzia (May 13, 2012)

I just have to say- the Cambridge MicroCenter is great, 90% of the staff there know me by name and don't try any "funny" business.

Hell, some of them even ask -ME- for advice.

Never had an issue with pricematching newegg for motherboards/psu's/notebooks either, and they even took back an opened P8P67 pro and exchanged it for a P8P67 Deluxe. According to the policy, they shouldn't have exchanged it for a different one.

Basicaly, they want you to get into the store for your processor, so you'll end up buying ram/mb/case/fans/usb sticks/etc


----------

